# Fantasy Theater



## Dan0010 (Apr 10, 2014)

So I was talking with some people today. We're building a new building and within my group we started discussing what we wanted. People outside out group have suggested we put a real full fledged theater.

So this is the question. If you had an unlimited budget and building a new building from scratch what would you do. Just keep in mind this is a corporate theater so think what would Steve Jobs would want but what would want the techs life easier for events and presentations, etc.

This means equipment and layout.


----------



## blackisthenewblack (Apr 10, 2014)

A proper loading bay that leads right into the shop or stage
A proper freight elevator between levels, must be at least 8 feet long!
A Proper stage door from stage into the shop or loading bay as big as possible
Proper wing space.
Enough storage as close as possible to stage level


----------



## alyx92 (Apr 11, 2014)

A tension grid


----------



## Catwalker (Jun 1, 2014)

1. Lots of storage! (architects don't seem to understand how much space stuff takes up)
2. A good loading bay
3. Catwalk access to as many of the lighting bars as possible. (We have to set up our lift for pretty much everything, so it gets in the way of rehersals and it takes a long time to set the lights)


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------

